# With This Weather What Will Happen?



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

Last week I was able to establish a predictable pattern for numbers and quality of prespawn bass. Any guess as to the effects of this weather and for how long. Here are some recent pics!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm thinking they will stay in place and continue their process Saturday.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I cannot add to this thread in a propitious manner, as my desire for calumny will attenuate my argument and make it feckless.


----------



## GCPD899 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think they may move out a little but come right back Saturday.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mtr, thanks for the taxidermist advice, he did a good job in porstaf tradition, I hung them in the shower.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 26, 2014)

the bass are still hanging deep and preying heavily on crustaceans and bait fish.


----------



## Coenen (Mar 26, 2014)

I predict that the trolling bite will continue.

All joking aside though, it's about to break loose, big time.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Mtr, thanks for the taxidermist advice, he did a good job in porstaf tradition, I hung them in the shower.



Very nice mounts, your taxidermist has made you a very accurate portrayal of the magnificent creature!  i love having fish mounts in the shower, they look more natural in a wet environment. However, i like to take a few pictures of my mount in the kitchen with some nice incandescent lighting.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Mtr, thanks for the taxidermist advice, he did a good job in porstaf tradition, I hung them in the shower.



You need to turn up your hearing aid ol man. You were supposed to find a "Revolutionary Taxidermist". What you looked up was"Evolutionary Retro Taxidermy".


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> the bass are still hanging deep and preying heavily on crustaceans and bait fish.



That is magnanimous!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

GCPD899 said:


> I think they may move out a little but come right back Saturday.



There has been a better cycle for biorhythms on Saturdays which might coincide with the improving weather.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a feeling that after next week there will be drastic changes in the bass's daily itinerary.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 26, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> I have a feeling that after next week there will be drastic changes in the bass's daily itinerary.



There may be a bunch of bass that have different itinerary next week.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> There may be a bunch of bass that have different itinerary next week.



I was thinking it(the itinerary) will change  too. They are so close and the time is right for them to jump up on bed. Last Saturday within a few hundred yards the water temp varied from 55 - 62 in the shallows. Are you seeing the same where you fish?


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 26, 2014)

With 70* weather forecast for the whole week, i imagine making baby bass will be the only thing on their itinerary!


----------



## GCPD899 (Mar 26, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> With 70* weather forecast for the whole week, i imagine making baby bass will be the only thing on their itinerary!



I'm going to have to agree with you. You will find me some where near shallow waters!


----------



## RE185 (Mar 26, 2014)

With the warm temperatures approaching fast there will surely be a nice crop of bass sprouting quickly from the depths to absorb the much-needed sunshine that will let them blossom into amazing fruit that will be ripe for the picking.


----------



## mbaker8686 (Mar 26, 2014)

The fish will push down off the bank until the weather warms back up. Just waiting on the 63 degree water Temp.

On a side note, y'all have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Joel (Mar 26, 2014)

My prediction is that the same group of guys who are unnaturaly obsessed with another member will continue their harassment here while bringing down what once was a  decent forum.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

Joel said:


> My prediction is that the same group of guys who are unnaturaly obsessed with another member will continue their harassment here while bringing down what once was a  decent forum.


You are off topic here. You should join your obsession elsewhere if that's the case. I won't judge you for who you like. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Keep that to yourself. We are discussing the effects of this weather on spawning bass. Many people from High School fishermen to weekend warriors are interested and have contributed.


----------



## GCPD899 (Mar 26, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> You are off topic here. You should join your obsession elsewhere if that's the case. I won't judge you for who you like. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Keep that to yourself. We are discussing the effects of this weather on spawning bass. Many people from High School fishermen to weekend warriors are interested and have contributed.



Amen. I enjoy reading the different opinions that people have about this weather. Not real sure what this Joel guy is talking about but seems a bit far left field to me from the rest of the post.


----------



## alexmlane (Mar 26, 2014)

GCPD899 said:


> Amen. I enjoy reading the different opinions that people have about this weather. Not real sure what this Joel guy is talking about but seems a bit far left field to me from the rest of the post.



I see exactly what Joel is talking about and he is right, this used to be a decent forum.........


----------



## GCPD899 (Mar 26, 2014)

alexmlane said:


> I see exactly what Joel is talking about and he is right, this used to be a decent forum.........



Well I can't say much I just recently joined this forum. But from what I have been reading there's a lot of good info and reports etc.. I don't understand what he finds wrong with this thread...


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

alexmlane said:


> I see exactly what Joel is talking about and he is right, this used to be a decent forum.........



Alex you too are veering off the topic. What's happening in your area? I know a great fisherman in your area. He hitched  a ride and won a big tournament. Now you've got me off track.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 26, 2014)

All i can say is get ready, today & tonight is going to be the end of the cold weather.... those bass are going to start swimming a lot faster as each day passes!


----------



## GCPD899 (Mar 26, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> All i can say is get ready, today & tonight is going to be the end of the cold weather.... those bass are going to start swimming a lot faster as each day passes!



You're getting me pumped! I'm ready to see them on bed! That's when I catch my largest dinner!


----------



## mbaker8686 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am not too far away from completely ceasing to follow this forum because of people who still act like they are in high school. I am sure the mods will realize and put this all to rest.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 26, 2014)

mbaker8686 said:


> I am not too far away from completely ceasing to follow this forum because of people who still act like they are in high school. I am sure the mods will realize and put this all to rest.



That's the beauty of freedom, you can choose which forum you want to follow, or even which threads to read. Shoot, you can even put people on ignore if you don't want to read their posts.

I think the only people who have to read every post are the mods, don't take that job and you're free to read what you like.


----------



## grizlbr (Mar 26, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Last week I was able to establish a predictable pattern for numbers and quality of prespawn bass. Any guess as to the effects of this weather and for how long. Here are some recent pics!
> I asked Darrel at Christiancatfishhole if the big catfish had started biting? Answer 3/19 tournament first place was 24 pounds.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm hoping for them to get an early start Friday afternoon. This was the toughest Winter I remember when just getting a bite was special. Now it's about to go wide open.


----------



## grizlbr (Mar 26, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> All i can say is get ready, today & tonight is going to be the end of the cold weather.... those bass are going to start swimming a lot faster as each day passes!


Hope your correct but, I recall an ice storm mid April some time ago.  Snow in N Ga yesterday?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

grizlbr said:


> mtr3333 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I was able to establish a predictable pattern for numbers and quality of prespawn bass. Any guess as to the effects of this weather and for how long. Here are some recent pics!
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> That's the beauty of freedom, you can choose which forum you want to follow, or even which threads to read. Shoot, you can even put people on ignore if you don't want to read their posts.
> 
> I think the only people who have to read every post are the mods, don't take that job and you're free to read what you like.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 26, 2014)

grizlbr said:


> Hope your correct but, I recall an ice storm mid April some time ago.  Snow in N Ga yesterday?



I hope i am too, im sick of this cold weather! I saw the flurries yesterday afternoon when i was going down the road, i wasnt pleased to see them.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 26, 2014)

I went through several snow showers and flurries yesterday between 6:30 and 7 pm. It really got me thinking. Back in my college days, I could count on catching good Feb. bass after a snow. It still happens and March should be no different.


----------



## RE185 (Mar 26, 2014)

The crappie are getting ready to bust wide open ,they have been bitting pretty good but after next week it will be on!


----------



## GCPD899 (Mar 26, 2014)

RE185 said:


> The crappie are getting ready to bust wide open ,they have been bitting pretty good but after next week it will be on!



They were on Sunday! I talked to a couple guys that said they were catchin em good.


----------



## RE185 (Mar 26, 2014)

I caught some decent ones on sat at west point. 55-60.some small but a few good uns.brought home 30. Water temp was 57 in the morn and got up to 66-67 in the pm around 5:30-6 pm


----------



## jerseycat9 (Mar 26, 2014)

For what it's worth the stripers seem to have stayed over deep water after dark lately but Monday night I got a giant pre spawn spot and tonight I caught a nice 4lb spot and both were shallower than 10ft on gravel. I'd say the big magnum spots will start showing themselves in numbers over the next few days. Still not sure where the striper fishing will go from here though.


----------



## RE185 (Mar 27, 2014)

*cheese*

I predict with the warmer weather approaching there will be A lot more selfies showing up on this thread.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 27, 2014)

RE185 said:


> I predict with the warmer weather approaching there will be A lot more selfies showing up on this thread.



This time next week it's going to be a whole different ball game, Im looking forward to some good pictures and big fillets!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 27, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> This time next week it's going to be a whole different ball game, Im looking forward to some good pictures and big fillets!



My biggest fish have been caught in Feb/Mar. I'll see if I can dig up a pic.


----------



## GCPD899 (Mar 27, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> This time next week it's going to be a whole different ball game, Im looking forward to some good pictures and big fillets!



I'm hoping I can get on some good fish this weekend that may be selfie worthy! And maybe even fryer worthy I hope!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 27, 2014)

RE185 said:


> I caught some decent ones on sat at west point. 55-60.some small but a few good uns.brought home 30. *Water temp was 57 in the morn and got up to 66-67 in the pm around 5:30-6 pm*



LOL that's a 10* upswing!!!


----------



## RE185 (Mar 27, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> LOL that's a 10* upswing!!!



There were some not so bright people swimming. 1 guy picked up his 5-6 yr old son and threw him in the lake.


----------



## RE185 (Mar 27, 2014)

No selfies today?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2014)

RE185 said:


> No selfies today?



No fishing this week yet. I dug up one from the past. The water temp started out 54-56 that morning. It had been cold and she was near a downed tree from an ice storm. A real nice snow pea. I'm not certain if the weather will entice me into an excursion today.





On a side note, a young couple was able to take the fish home to feed their children. It made for a completely satisfying day.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2014)

This warm rain and wind is going to do wonders today. Sure hope I can make a trip in the morning!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 28, 2014)

RE185 said:


> No selfies today?



I tried to take one today but when I stuck my nose up to make sure I struck the accepted pose I just about drowned.

I'll try again when the rain moves out.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 28, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> This warm rain and wind is going to do wonders today. Sure hope I can make a trip in the morning!



Things oughta bust wide open in the next few days!


----------



## RE185 (Mar 28, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> No fishing this week yet. I dug up one from the past. The water temp started out 54-56 that morning. It had been cold and she was near a downed tree from an ice storm. A real nice snow pea. I'm not certain if the weather will entice me into an excursion today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 781644
> ...


 
 That looks a little bit like Little River at Sinclair years back .


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2014)

RE185 said:


> There were some not so bright people swimming. 1 guy picked up his 5-6 yr old son and threw him in the lake.



Must have been some Yankees on spring break.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Must have been some Yankees on spring break.



 they thought Lagrange was Panama City


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> they thought Lagrange was Panama City



Yep......That 70* water felt  goooood!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 28, 2014)

RE185 said:


> That looks a little bit like Little River at Sinclair years back .



I would love to be there this weekend.


----------



## RE185 (Mar 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Yep......That 70* water felt  goooood!!!



IT wasnt 70° it was 67.1°. and if I knew how to make the smiley faces work on my phone there would be a Cheshire Cat grin here.


----------



## RE185 (Mar 28, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> I would love to be there this weekend.



U can be. its America you can do anything you want. almost.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 28, 2014)

RE185 said:


> IT wasnt 70° it was 67.1°. and if I knew how to make the smiley faces work on my phone there would be a Cheshire Cat grin here.




Thats bathwater for a yankee!!!


----------



## RE185 (Mar 28, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Thats bathwater for a yankee!!!



 That's about right "A"


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Mar 28, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> I was thinking it(the itinerary) will change  too. They are so close and the time is right for them to jump up on bed. Last Saturday within a few hundred yards the water temp varied from 55 - 62 in the shallows. Are you seeing the same where you fish?



fish know/sense things about the weather that all the satellites, scientists, and metorologists in the world don't know......

they know that these little "fake" warm spells won't last, and they don't move shallow until the time is right....and, that's why sometimes, when the water warms enough to bring them shallow, and a little freak cold snap hits, they know it's not going to last long, and they don't all scurry back off to shallow water...I've seen it in the backwaters at Weiss more times than I can count...

and, the big girls have been right where they should be for about 3 weeks, now....they just need some coaxing with some specific techniques...


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 28, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> That's the beauty of freedom, you can choose which forum you want to follow, or even which threads to read. Shoot, you can even put people on ignore if you don't want to read their posts.
> 
> I think the only people who have to read every post are the mods, don't take that job and you're free to read what you like.



that's not freedom, just because you ignore someone doesn't mean they are not slandering or defaming you. There are rules for personal conduct on this forum and in virtually every society. Anarchy is not a good thing. I agree with what others have said. This used to be a good forum to read and share in. However, at this point I'm quite confident that those who have made it an inhospitable place realize that their own posting privileges are on thin ice.

As for the bite, yes they will push off some. I caught one on bed this far north in less than a foot of water last week. Saw another looked like it was trying to loosen it's egg wad and cruising a zone, the next day she was gone. The day after I caught the bedfish I saw a school of 6-7 lb fish crusing, looking to come in. All that stopped when the wind came in and the temperature dropped.


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 28, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> On a side note, a young couple was able to take the fish home to feed their children. It made for a completely satisfying day.



I think you're joking because I discussed this fish and all the circumstances with you thoroughly sometime back before you started working for the Sith. I'm sure a lot of fish that size have left the building though. Back when I was stupid enough to keep a fish like that I remember Bishop telling me that under no circumstances could I keep a giant bass caught in his boat. I argued with him over it quite a bit. He insisted on a lot of pictures and a swift release. It's a butterbean, hoss, round, sort of fat and oblong - get it? You call it a snowpea and someone might take you for a yankee!

p.s. I also remember when I caught my first giant pond bass, people begging me to release them in lake Sinclair LOL


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I think you're joking because I discussed this fish and all the circumstances with you thoroughly sometime back before you started working for the Sith. I'm sure a lot of fish that size have left the building though. Back when I was stupid enough to keep a fish like that I remember Bishop telling me that under no circumstances could I keep a giant bass caught in his boat. I argued with him over it quite a bit. He insisted on a lot of pictures and a swift release. It's a butterbean, hoss, round, sort of fat and oblong - get it? You call it a snowpea and someone might take you for a yankee!
> 
> p.s. I also remember when I caught my first giant pond bass, people begging me to release them in lake Sinclair LOL


 anarchy is bad and bishop don't belong in the same tread.


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 29, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> anarchy is bad and bishop don't belong in the same tread.



tread? is that a Freudian slip as in "don't tread on me".
he's definitely of the libertarian persuasion which is a good thing.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> tread? is that a Freudian slip as in "don't tread on me".
> he's definitely of the libertarian persuasion which is a good thing.





Old Dead River said:


> Back when I was stupid enough to keep a fish like that I remember Bishop telling me that under no circumstances could I keep a giant bass caught in his boat. I argued with him over it quite a bit. He insisted on a lot of pictures and a swift release.
> 
> p.s. I also remember when I caught my first giant pond bass, people begging me to release them in lake Sinclair LOL




Yup Libertarians are all about freedom you know...few rules, law, and govt...

Speaking of hot air, the wing is howling and setting a good pattern for my trip tomorrow!


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 30, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Yup Libertarians are all about freedom you know...few rules, law, and govt...:
> 
> Speaking of hot air, the wing is howling and setting a good pattern for my trip tomorrow!



if nothing else over the years, you have proven to me that you can enlarge and change the color of text on this forum.LOL

In case you noticed that was an inside joke about another member's political views. And also about how I came to realize that he was right about not keeping big fish. Enough about him.

As for you, bear in mind there is a big difference between being libertarian and libertine. The latter meaning that you do what you want at the expense of others. Under which category do the bulk of your postulations on this forum fall under the last six months to a year??  That's what I thought. 

I like libertarian politics in most respects particularly regarding civil liberties, firearms, and surveillance. I'm not an anarchist nor am I against government I'm glad there's a government to hold people accountable. As we've seen on this forum recently, some people need rules to follow, because we cannot rely on their own decency or upbringing to do the right thing or to treat others with the dignity and respect they deserve.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 30, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that's not freedom, just because you ignore someone doesn't mean they are not slandering or defaming you. There are rules for personal conduct on this forum and in virtually every society. Anarchy is not a good thing. I agree with what others have said. This used to be a good forum to read and share in. However, at this point I'm quite confident that those who have made it an inhospitable place realize that their own posting privileges are on thin ice.



You have thrown more insults and personal attacks at members here than anyone else I've seen. Whether you deleted them or the mods did it, a lot of us have seen them before they went away.

This is still a good forum. Stop trying to make everything about you and stop your attacks and insults and it will be a lot better.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, the wind is your friend! The wind blew everyone away from the lake and except for one tournament fisherman, there wasn't another boat to be seen. We did fish a hole the tournament guy beat us to for our best fish and a few more. It was a short day, but a great day! The 1st fish pictured was a soda can!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Well, the wind is your friend! The wind blew everyone away from the lake and except for one tournament fisherman, there wasn't another boat to be seen. We did fish a hole the tournament guy beat us to for our best fish and a few more. It was a short day, but a great day! The 1st fish pictured was a soda can!


Awesome day......I think that first one really did swallow a soda can, crazy!!!
Thats a really nice largemouth.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't think the wind bothered the fish as much as it did the people this morning.....it was an awesome morning on the dead sea, great fishing, and in a little while, it'll be a great dinner


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 30, 2014)

X2!


----------



## Old Dead River (Mar 30, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> You have thrown more insults and personal attacks at members here than anyone else I've seen. Whether you deleted them or the mods did it, a lot of us have seen them before they went away.
> 
> This is still a good forum. Stop trying to make everything about you and stop your attacks and insults and it will be a lot better.



 you think you might be a tad bit partisan and biased?? yeah I think so. I've had to match the hatch and toe the line many times to defend myself and stand up for what's right. Everyone knows whose side you've been on for some time. Suits me.

if you get bored check out this
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=798586


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 30, 2014)

Before I started this thread, I had known fish were committed to their advance. The temps had cooled only slightly from the previous trip and the fish were holding in predictable places shallow where the wind was pounding corners with deep water. Yet all of our fish were caught in less than 5 feet, many less than 2 feet deep. The exclamation point made today is how much more people are affected more so than the fish. Fish make no excuses. The wind was  a tool today. You had the choice to pick the hammer up and knock yourself out, or start driving nails. I think this message is also part of the theme in Fishlipps' thread about complacency.

Get out there and be safe!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 30, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Don't think the wind bothered the fish as much as it did the people this morning.....it was an awesome morning on the dead sea, great fishing, and in a little while, it'll be a great dinner



That looks delicious!


----------



## RE185 (Mar 30, 2014)

Get um!


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 30, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> That looks delicious!



I love the cooler pictures, i like seeing them collect in the cooler before being cast upon the oils of the deep fryer!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 31, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> That looks delicious!



Yes, it was delicious, and there is a good bit left for the next dinner as well.  



			
				gsp754 said:
			
		

> I love the cooler pictures, i like seeing them collect in the cooler before being cast upon the oils of the deep fryer!



There's something about a cooler pic, evidence of great fishing and great dinner on the way!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 31, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Yes, it was delicious, and there is a good bit left for the next dinner as well.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something about a cooler pic, evidence of great fishing and great dinner on the way!



I really get a deep experience of completion knowing full well that a resource has been fully utilized in the cycle of life. That wind wore me out standing on the trolling motor while throwing in 30 mph winds. And again, rewarding at the same time!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2014)

Adding to JB's theme; Last nights Filet-o-Bass.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 31, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Adding to JB's theme; Last nights Filet-o-Bass.



Great pics. I'm getting hungry! I love the photos of the bass in the batter, collecting themselves before heading deep into the fryer! Then, I love the photos of the bass in the fryer, collecting themselves before heading to drain on paper towels! I'm definitely going to have fish this week!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot TP. I can't believe you would post a pic like that.

I've got a TON of things that have to be done this week and despite seeing all the pics of everybody's great catches I was determined to get some work done and do the right thing.

But noooo, you had to go post up that pic of perfect fillets, now all I can think about is going fishing. Thanks a lot.

Work's gonna have to wait, I'm going fishing!

Seriously TP, thanks a lot. That was just just the inspiration I needed to convince me, work can wait, this is what I've been waiting all winter for!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2014)

Backlasher82 said:


> Thanks a lot TP. I can't believe you would post a pic like that.
> 
> I've got a TON of things that have to be done this week and despite seeing all the pics of everybody's great catches I was determined to get some work done and do the right thing.
> 
> ...


B82, like I always say, "I was looking for a job when I found this one". Them bass ain't gonna be on the bed forever, work can wait!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice fish Mtr. Pretty good selfies too!

And I see your pretty good at throwing a reaction bait. 

Good luck


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice fish Mtr. Pretty good selfies too!
> 
> And I see your pretty good at throwing a reaction bait.
> 
> Good luck



Did you see the gut in this pic? There was a large tail fin visible in the gullet. It appeared that eating that wasn't enough. It nearly swallowed my crankbait too! It looks like a can.  And, thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 31, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Did you see the gut in this pic? There was a large tail fin visible in the gullet. It appeared that eating that wasn't enough. It nearly swallowed my crankbait too! It looks like a can.  And, thanks for the well wishes!


 the boss wondered where that fish ended up


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 31, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> the boss wondered where that fish ended up



Poor fish.........A Busch .
Well at least it wasn't a Old Milwaukee.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> the boss wondered where that fish ended up



You a bad boy!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 31, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> the boss wondered where that fish ended up


 I thought you looked familiar!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok. No excuses. Go fish!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Ok. No excuses. Go fish!


They can't resist live herring pitched on the bank!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 1, 2014)

T.P. said:


> They can't resist live herring pitched on the bank!



You using a J- hook or a circle hook? I always had great results from live trout, and jumbo shiners. Have you ever tried live spring lizards? There was a place up Lightwood Log Creek outside Hartwell. Kind of up the hill from the bridge. They had 'em.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 1, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> I thought you looked familiar!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 1, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> You using a J- hook or a circle hook? I always had great results from live trout, and jumbo shiners. Have you ever tried live spring lizards? There was a place up Lightwood Log Creek outside Hartwell. Kind of up the hill from the bridge. They had 'em.



Never used the sprang lizards, I'll have to try them. That was #2 circle hooks.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 1, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


>


Nice shirt!


----------



## riprap (Apr 1, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> the boss wondered where that fish ended up



I remember that day well. After the boss released this 13.7lb spot we headed out to red lobster.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 2, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Nice shirt!



 I think I have the same shirt.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 3, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Never used the sprang lizards, I'll have to try them. That was #2 circle hooks.


There is not a bass that can resist them. Go find a damp rotten log and start digging. They like to get under big rocks too.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 3, 2014)

With the rain coming in u think the fish will get wet? they prob wont bite the water will be to wet.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 3, 2014)

all I can say, is that in all my years of fishing, this is, without a doubt, the most screwed up spring I've ever seen.....

I used to think I knew a little about fishing.....but, I'm not so sure any more...lol


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 3, 2014)

RE185 said:


> With the rain coming in u think the fish will get wet? they prob wont bite the water will be to wet.


When you get a chance get out there. The fish are ready now.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 3, 2014)

Its been consistently  unconsistent!  They have been a little off this spring.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 3, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> When you get a chance get out there. The fish are ready now.



 The ones in your avatar? they are looking good.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 3, 2014)

RE185 said:


> The ones in your avatar? they are looking good.



Those bass fillets are good. I caught a mess of crappies Monday and I'm going back out if the weather permits tomorrow. Those hush puppies my wife made are the best I have ever found anywhere. I am blessed to have her gifted cooking for sure! We need a few more bass for the big fry!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 3, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Its been consistently  unconsistent!  They have been a little off this spring.



I noticed things were about a month behind starting the middle of last year. And, I don't think we ever caught up.


----------



## gsp754 (Apr 3, 2014)

They are acting funny, but i am still managing to land a few green beans here and there.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 3, 2014)

With this weather coming in Man some green beans would be good.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 3, 2014)

mtr3333 said:


> Those bass fillets are good. I caught a mess of crappies Monday and I'm going back out if the weather permits tomorrow. Those hush puppies my wife made are the best I have ever found anywhere. I am blessed to have her gifted cooking for sure! We need a few more bass for the big fry!



 Is hard to find a good woman these days, there's still a few good ones out there that will fry fish and make hush puppies. my wife loves to fish although she don't help me clean them very often she loves to cook and eat them. with the weather being nice I plan on catching a couple more messes of crappie myself.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 3, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> They are acting funny, but i am still managing to land a few green beans here and there.



Nothing so far but navy beans. I'm looking for that nighttime story of pork and bean! BTW, if anyone catches a striper with a Razor Minnow stuck in it, could you post a pic? I never got to see how big it was.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow! It happened! 15 on the stringer! Pics to follow.


----------



## grizlbr (Apr 5, 2014)

*ChristianCatfishhole tournament weights*



grizlbr said:


> mtr3333 said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I was able to establish a predictable pattern for numbers and quality of prespawn bass. Any guess as to the effects of this weather and for how long. Here are some recent pics!
> ...


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 5, 2014)

grizlbr said:


> grizlbr said:
> 
> 
> > Best I can recall, 24# seems light for first place? Darrell posts the stocking records , will ask about tournament weights.
> ...


----------



## RE185 (Apr 5, 2014)

This weather didn't hurt them much today.Here's a nice ripe one of the bed at Lake Lanier this morning. you guys will be mad at me, i put her back.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 7, 2014)

Anybody catch any wet bass today?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 10, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Anybody catch any wet bass today?



Jerkbait is on fire!


----------



## RE185 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay all you biologists what do you think this cool fronts going to do to them?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think we are going to find out exactly why all fish don't spawn the same week or month for that matter. I'm going out later this week to check the post pre pre post spawn for the second time this week.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 15, 2014)

RE185 said:


> Okay all you biologists what do you think this cool fronts going to do to them?



nothing...

I'm not a biologist, but I have stayed at a  Holiday Inn Express before..


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 15, 2014)

fish are spawning now. the moon and date call for it, they may not be as easy to catch now, but will spawn either way, natures urge to breed doesnt wait for perfect weather.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 28, 2014)

The water will be wet tomorrow!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 28, 2014)

RE185 said:


> The water will be wet tomorrow!


Since you brought it up, Toona is falling I guess to catch this rain coming. The bedded fish are nervous as all get out. If the 45 degree lows predicted arrive, what will happen with this weather?

Got this one Sat and a couple more.


----------



## RE185 (Apr 28, 2014)

Those are some good ones.With this system pushing through I'm sure they're going to be on their feet!


----------

